
Ask HN: Queryparams have a starting? and then and as seperator..why? - TrolTure
Why does the order matter? Wouldn&#x27;t it be easier to keep it the same?
======
dangrossman
> It was Marc Andreessen who suggested our current method based on what he had
> already implemented in Mosaic...

[https://eager.io/blog/the-history-of-the-url-path-
fragment-q...](https://eager.io/blog/the-history-of-the-url-path-fragment-
query-auth/#query-params)

~~~
flukus
> You may have also noticed that cookies follow a similar, but different
> format: x=1;y=2 which doesn’t actually conflict with HTML character encoding
> at all. This idea was not lost on the W3C, who encouraged implementers to
> support ; as well as & in query parameters as early as 1995.

I wish the w3c had won that one.

------
CoryG89
I think & is a valid character for path names. You probably need the ? to know
the query has begun.

